# Military Crest Calls headed to Texas



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thouht I would post a couple of pics of calls going to Texas. LCpl Cody R. Stanley was KIA in Afganistan back in Oct 2009 and his parents have put on an event and fund raiser in Oct every year since to honor their son. All proceeds go to groups such as Wounded Warrior and others. The first pic of 3 calls are going to be auctioned off and the second pic is of 2 calls that will be presented to the parents on my behalf by a guy that will be there (wish I could make it myself but I cant) Last is pic of a poster for the event.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Great looking calls. Hats off to you for honoring our fallen.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice gesture PW, great calls for a great cause!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great looking calls and great gesture.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Your a Great Guy ED---Those Calls are Awsome---What a Great Event to HONOR a Fallen MARINE-AND SON---Thanks for sharing and making those calls for the event and Family----------Semper Fi------sb*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome, Awesome, and more Awesome. Both the calls and you for doing what you did.


----------

